# Deburring with Felt



## Benuser (Jun 30, 2012)

Have tried to deburr with felt. Quite aggressive when cut in: works fine between coarse stones; I've noticed some rounding when used further in the progression, though. Some seem to use it for stropping as well.
As these are just very first impressions, please share your experience!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 30, 2012)

I recently made myself a felt thingy with a 23cent scrap I bought at Wal-Mart. I covered a plastic case(that a Norton stone came in) with the felt and hot-glued it on. It works great for deburring when using my coarse stones and is honestly the ONLY thing I can find to lose the wire edge on my (POS) VG-10 gyuto. I haven't used it enough on high grit but definitely will this weekend.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 30, 2012)

I use cork, but have not tried felt. Cork seems to work fine for me, and I seem to have an endless supply


----------



## tk59 (Jun 30, 2012)

I like the little felt blocks. They are probably the best tool I have for removing stubborn burrs. That said, I rarely pull one out. Like chinacats, I always seem to have a cork within arms reach. Doesn't everyone have a glass of wine while sharpening?


----------



## echerub (Jun 30, 2012)

I find that cork doesn't always clean off the edge for me. Sometimes - depends on the knife - but not reliably. Felt block plus felt pad though gets it clean reliably.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 30, 2012)

What kind of felt works well to rid of stubborn burrs and wires? Will I have to get something from Dave or can I just go somewhere locally and pick something up?

I drag the edge through wood often, but still, burrs and wire edges are stubborn for me.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have no idea where to get this stuff. I got mine from Dave. If you make a few light passes on a finishing type stone, the burrs will come off a lot easier. I don't even attempt to remove a burr until I reach 5k grit.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 30, 2012)

I use hard felt constantly. I couldn't do as good a job without it, at least not without a great hassle.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 2, 2012)

Love felt block. Better than cork for me. Good bye stubborn wire edges. Got mine for 5 bucks. Yes it's pricey for what it is but it does remove a headache.


----------



## Boki (Jul 2, 2012)

I use good old american rawhide Doggy Bones 






or I use coconut shell


----------



## bkdc (Jul 2, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I have no idea where to get this stuff. I got mine from Dave. If you make a few light passes on a finishing type stone, the burrs will come off a lot easier. I don't even attempt to remove a burr until I reach 5k grit.



The felt block I use is made by Hand American (same company that makes the strops and stropping base). Just Google search it. You'll find it.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 2, 2012)

bkdc said:


> The felt block I use is made by Hand American (same company that makes the strops and stropping base). Just Google search it. You'll find it.


You can get blocks from HA but I don't think they "make" it. Regardless, since Don is a knifemaker, I suspected he wanted a wholesale chunk of it and not have to pay someone to cut it up into little blocks for him. I'm sure you can find well-priced bulk amounts online, too.


----------



## Taz575 (Jul 2, 2012)

Get some regular linen or canvas Micarta, rough up one side of it with like 80-100 grit sandpaper and strop on that. Seems to work pretty well for me usually in removing burrs.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 2, 2012)

I might add that (for me) stropping to remove a burr has always been more successful that cutting through cork or any other material. Has anyone ever stropped on a cork board for burr removal?


----------

